# ASUS GTX 1080 Strix Gaming 8 GB



## W1zzard (Jun 15, 2016)

The ASUS STRIX GTX 1080 Gaming OC is the highest clocked GTX 1080 variant so far, running almost 2000 MHz actual clock on average, which has it boost up to 2050 MHz out of the box without a manual overclock. The new cooler is not only quiet but also looks good, and the backplate has RGB illumination.

*Show full review*


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 15, 2016)

Only useful feature added by Asus onto their GTX 1080 are those GPU controlled Fan headers.


----------



## hojnikb (Jun 15, 2016)

looks like msi gaming is still king, as far as noise is concerned.


----------



## maukkae (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks for the review! Could you post a screenshot of the GPU Tweak Utility that is supposed to be able to control the onboard pwm fan headers and their curve?


----------



## Jack1n (Jun 15, 2016)

hojnikb said:


> looks like msi gaming is still king, as far as noise is concerned.


I suspect that is only because Asus were a little more aggressive with their fan curve, judging by how well it cools I would say that if you tune the fan curve down you would probably get the same noise as on the MSI but with slightly better temps still.


----------



## pat-roner (Jun 15, 2016)

Great review as always! I really like the looks of this card. 

It would be nice to differentiate between pros/cons that are for this card tough. 
95% of the pros/cons are identical for the 1080's so far, so it would be nice to know what the pros/cons are compared to the other 1080's

Headers for case fan for example is a big plus on this card.


----------



## ERazer (Jun 15, 2016)

TAKE MY MONEY!


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 15, 2016)

Not very impressed with the strict power limits (of any of the 1080's)..... Perhaps they knew the 1080 would hold it's own for half a year and so there is no need to let it go faster?  If Vega comes close or beats it in late 2016 then they can roll out a less restricted, larger core 1080ti.

Also funny how the FE has seen the highest clocks so far.

Meh, I hope EVGA or Galax roll out some attitude.


----------



## Hockster (Jun 16, 2016)

I've got one on preorder, wish I knew when it's arriving.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 16, 2016)

Those fan connectors are simply a brilliant idea!


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jun 16, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> Those fan connectors are simply a brilliant idea!



Definitely, i love the fact my card is completely silent under light loads or whilst being idle, but to have a couple of case fans also in sync would reduce noise levels even further, and in the case of (my case) even with the fans turned down a low as possible the constant fan noise is obvious.

Hope to see others cards do this in the future, but great feature for sure!


----------



## GhostRyder (Jun 16, 2016)

Like the update to the STRIX design this go round.  Good looking card, nice design and a cool new feature that is something I can appreciate seeing.  I like seeing innovation like this.

Only problem still seems to be the overclocks...Can we get some serious lax restrictions on the power for these cards anytime soon???  I thought for sure this one would hit higher than the FE.


----------



## Dethroy (Jun 16, 2016)

Even though I couldn't care less about RGB lighting, you have to give ASUS credit for doing it right - no color usage on the product itself.
The out of the box overclock is nice (in comparison to the other 2 custum designs we've seen thus far) even though it doesn't translate into much of a real world advantage.
The card runs rather cool, so there seems to be enough headroom to tweak the fan curve some more.
But it is beyond me why ASUS didn't overclock the memory (is there no benefit to be had?) and limited the board power to 200W (is there some kind of correlation? is that the reason they didn't overlock the memory?) ...
overall a nice addition to the GTX 1080 lineup - but $679 for a midrange card? You can't be serious!



9700 Pro said:


> Those fan connectors are simply a brilliant idea!


Wouldn't make a difference in my case. The fans are inaudible anyway. And I'd wager a guess that people that buy a GTX 1080 will usually have some way of dynamically controlling the fans. I'd rather have fans spin with low rpm than none at all. Having no/less airflow in the case will only lead to the GPU exceeding its idle-fan-off target temperature sooner.
The overlock


----------



## beck24 (Jun 16, 2016)

Impressive. Cool, quiet. Why are Nvidia's reference coolers so weak?


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 16, 2016)

2 hdmi and 2 display ports? The logic fails me here, throwing away nvidia surround (with all pascal multiprojection goodies) for VR + TV output.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 16, 2016)

the54thvoid said:


> Not very impressed with the strict power limits (of any of the 1080's).....


https://xdevs.com/guide/pascal_oc/
Shows you how to get around that.


----------



## jihadjoe (Jun 16, 2016)

The highest OC'ing custom card thus far, and with those nifty fan controllers to boot.


----------



## Frick (Jun 16, 2016)

Among the cheaper 1080's here as of yet.

Can you disable the LED's completely?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 16, 2016)

Frick said:


> Can you disable the LED's completely?


yes


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jun 16, 2016)

So even ASUS use uP 9511P not their "rebranded" Digi+ VRM as usual ? Dunno Pascal OC is limit by voltage or something but probably not temperature. I see many 1080 under water at OCN could not break 2.2Ghz mark.


----------



## SpAwNtoHell (Jun 16, 2016)

Hmmm

I understand somehow having 2 hdmi buti would of opted for 3 dp and 2 hdmi and ditch the dvi rather then this...

I always liked what strix brings on the table, and the above is the only con i can think of if you plan for a surround setup if not is not a problem.

So W1zzard are we going to see also a evga sc or ftw review?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 16, 2016)

SpAwNtoHell said:


> So W1zzard are we going to see also a evga sc or ftw review?


SC should be on its way to me already


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 16, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> https://xdevs.com/guide/pascal_oc/
> Shows you how to get around that.



OC worse than Maxwell. Boohoo.

Definitely waiting in this case for full Pascal or Vega.


----------



## 1c3d0g (Jun 17, 2016)

I would LOVE to see EVGA's FTW against ASUS Strix' comparison, especially when it comes to noise under 100% load (the EVGA is rumored to have 100mm fans)...


----------



## SpAwNtoHell (Jun 17, 2016)

1c3d0g said:


> I would LOVE to see EVGA's FTW against ASUS Strix' comparison, especially when it comes to noise under 100% load (the EVGA is rumored to have 100mm fans)...


Same here... I would expect evga to be more silent as is 2 fans vs 3 but all depends of how fast performs and not throtle...


----------



## RazrLeaf (Jun 17, 2016)

W1zzard, could you PM me the invite code for World of Warships that is on the front of the box?

Also, would it be possible to also report the fan duty (RPM or percentage) alongside it's noise levels?


----------



## newconroer (Jun 17, 2016)

Fluffmeister said:


> Definitely, i love the fact my card is completely silent under light loads or whilst being idle, but to have a couple of case fans also in sync would reduce noise levels even further, and in the case of (my case) even with the fans turned down a low as possible the constant fan noise is obvious.
> 
> Hope to see others cards do this in the future, but great feature for sure!



Even low RPM 140mm case fans will be more audible than a modern GPU's idle fan speeds. I am not sure why this is even an issue for people.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jun 17, 2016)

Of course, that's because my GPU fans aren't spinning.

Wonders never cease!


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 18, 2016)

$834 locally, compared to $770 for the MSI card... quite the opposite to the US pricing interestingly enough...


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 18, 2016)

RazrLeaf said:


> W1zzard, could you PM me the invite code for World of Warships that is on the front of the box?


Isn't that expecting something for nothing?
The code is on the box for those that buy it, having the code by itself won't enable you to play the game, you need to send in a copy of your receipt too.


----------



## maukkae (Jun 18, 2016)

maukkae said:


> Thanks for the review! Could you post a screenshot of the GPU Tweak Utility that is supposed to be able to control the onboard pwm fan headers and their curve?


Apparently there is no way of controlling the case fan headers on the card? What a bummer.


----------



## bogda (Jun 18, 2016)

Frick said:


> Among the cheaper 1080's here as of yet.


I find it hard using word cheap in connection with any 1080 card.


----------



## mgwhat (Jun 18, 2016)

Just wanted to say thanks to reviewer for including 970 sli setups in your benchmarks.  As a sli user it can be very difficult to compare new card performance in like-conditions to see where my set up stacks up


----------



## Air (Jun 27, 2016)

Im late to comment but...

One feature this card have that is not mentioned at all, is that the power connectors are recessed, improving small form factor case compatibility. Fits the Ncase M1 thanks to it.

Also, if possible, with all the RGB leds recent cards are getting, I think it would be nice to inform in the review stuff like: what software is needed to use it, if you need to run the software at start up to get the correct color, and whats the default berravior, in case you do not install anything.

Nice to see the gaming noise added to the temperatures table. Its great to compare the cooling performance of each card. By the looks of it, all of the custom 1080s reviewed have similar perfomance, some choosing a little more noise for a little lower temperatures.


----------



## Smerjel (Jun 27, 2016)

I am a little confused over the power draw between the ASUS GTX 1080 STRIX, MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X and Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1. 

The MSI card has a MAX power draw of 254w while the ASUS halts at 200w but still seem to be the better performer of all three cards. Where on earth does the MSI card spend all that extra power?

It looks like the ASUS throws more performance/watt AND overclocks better. 

If the card behave like it does because it has recieved more work, better components or both I fail to see why it is not priced higher than it is, compared to the competition unless this is a "reviewers golden sample". 

Is this a review error, card related and if it's the latter, is this a handpicked golden sample?`


Thank you TPU for your valuable reviews.


----------



## Ungari (Jun 27, 2016)

Air said:


> Also, if possible, with all the RGB leds recent cards are getting, I think it would be nice to inform in the review stuff like: what software is needed to use it, if you need to run the software at start up to get the correct color, and whats the default berravior, in case you do not install anything.



It's a shame so many reviewers do not think this is important, and the reason why they gave review samples higher presets as default.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 27, 2016)

Smerjel said:


> I am a little confused over the power draw between the ASUS GTX 1080 STRIX, MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X and Gigabyte GTX 1080 G1.
> 
> The MSI card has a MAX power draw of 254w while the ASUS halts at 200w but still seem to be the better performer of all three cards. Where on earth does the MSI card spend all that extra power?


Max power draw is the power draw in Furmark, it does not translate into any game performance, it basically reports what the board's power limit is set at in BIOS.

You want to look at typical gaming power draw, for the conclusions you are making.


----------



## Air (Jun 27, 2016)

Ungari said:


> It's a shame so many reviewers do not think this is important, and the reason why they gave review samples higher presets as default.



I cant see how that is related... I think reviewers doesn't focus so much on it because its a new feature, it isn't a part of the review "flowchart" (and most likely not so many people care...)


----------



## Ungari (Jun 28, 2016)

People who buy those cards read about the various mode presets---they care!


----------



## Smerjel (Jun 28, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> Max power draw is the power draw in Furmark, it does not translate into any game performance, it basically reports what the board's power limit is set at in BIOS.
> 
> You want to look at typical gaming power draw, for the conclusions you are making.



Yes, you are right of course and I did this now. I agree that we are not talking about LEAPS of differences here, quite the contrary, but considering the strict span of performance and variation of the launch-silicon of gp104-400 it puzzles me still what asus did to pull ahead and still keep the price below the competition. Add to that the exclusive on board FAN headers that also took some more design hours.

To me it seems like a "higher quality" product than the others, so far. How this then translate to lower price is beyond me. Though, most likely I just dont know all the facts.


----------



## Humay (Jul 11, 2016)

you should fix article it is ROG STRIX-GTX1080-O8G-GAMING card not regular card ROG STRIX-GTX1080-8G-GAMING which has
GPU Boost Clock : 1733 MHz
GPU Base Clock : 1607 MHz
its really misleading to have benchmarks for wrong factory OC card that asus give to reviewers to mislead consumers its different priced as well


----------



## toxic80 (Jul 20, 2016)

A friend of mine bought this card yesterday, although I advised him against. He had problems from the first game. In idle the temperature is 47C, in game it jumps directly to 82C. So the card has issue with cooling. The GPU can't spread all the heat to  the "great" heat-pipe cooling systems. The same problems i had with three Asus r9 280/x - misalignment of the heat-pipe. I read on Newegg that other people experience the same problems with the same card. I don't understand why nobody is taking attitude!!!!(ex: Asus Radeon R9 Fury STRIX, Asus Radeon R9 390/X STRIX) Conclusion: for 777 euro is a garbage.


----------

